# [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

*[How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

Wie der Name es schon sagt oben, kann man das tun vielleicht für einige Interessant!! Ich habe es auch gemacht funktioniert super unten der Link!!Klar  ist die Garantie fällt weg!!aber man kann es auch wieder Rückgängig machen.


http://forum.effizienzgurus.de/f23/howto-laing-pro-zur-ultra-umloeten-t1106.html?referrerid=29


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*



Ace schrieb:


> Wie der Name es schon sagt oben, kann man das tun vielleicht für einige Interessant!! Ich habe es auch gemacht funktioniert super unten der Link!!Klar  ist die Garantie fällt weg!!aber man kann es auch wieder Rückgängig machen.
> 
> 
> http://forum.effizienzgurus.de/f23/howto-laing-pro-zur-ultra-umloeten-t1106.html?referrerid=29




Hatt es dir was gebracht ?


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

ja die Leistung ist jetzt auf Ultra Niveau läuft bei mir jetzt auch schon knapp ein Jahr so ohne Probleme


----------



## GoZoU (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

Wie siehts mit der Lautstärke aus? Hat die zugenommen?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

Nein ich kann auch viele nicht verstehen die meinen eine Laing wäre ja so laut.
Ich höre meine nicht die steht auf Moosgummi streifen selbst klebend und alles perfekt


----------



## Dr.House (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

Meine Laing ist auch total leise.

Was bring der Mod im Bezug auf Durchfluß ?  40-50 Liter mehr die Stunde?


----------



## Ace (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

ich habe es noch nicht gemessen.Wenn du aber davon ausgehst das die kleine Laing 420l/h macht, und die Ultra 600l/h ist es etwas mehr wie 40-50l wie gesagt ich habe es nicht gemessen habe es nur an meine AGB gesehen, da das Wasser doch sehr viel mehr darin umsprudelt wie vorher!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

wen interessieren l/h...
was bringt es in °C ?


----------



## Ace (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

kann man so speziell nicht sagen, kommt auf deine anderen Komponenten an die man verbaut hat.Ob man jetzt speziell sagen kann das es so viel grad ausmacht bezweifel ich. Einige berichten von besseren Temperaturwerten , bei anderen jedoch stieg der Durchfluss zwar an, die Temperaturen blieben jedoch gleich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

gib doch mal beispielhaft deinen wert an 


dass sich meine temperaturen nen dreck um den durchfluss kümmern, weiß ich - deswegen find ichs ja auch amüsant, wenn man eine unnötig starke pumpe aufwendig zu mehr leistung überredet :]


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> gib doch mal beispielhaft deinen wert an
> wenn man eine unnötig starke pumpe aufwendig zu mehr leistung überredet :]



Ich Überrede hier keinen irgendwas zu tun oder zu machen.Es ist jedem selber überlassen was er macht.Es gibt immer Leute die irgendwas spezielles möchten, und bei denen der Bastel drang nicht zu stoppen ist. Außerdem findest du diese Anleitung in jedem Forum,und die Leute zu informieren das so was machbar ist ist ja wohl mal kein Problem.Ich kann dir auch nicht mehr  sagen viele Grad Unterschiede ich habe,da ich Schon 3x mal das System Gewechselt habe,nach dem ich die Laing Umgelötet habe
.


----------



## Masselchen (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

Also ich muss sagen das umlöten ist wirklich keine große Sache und und für jedem der auch nur ein wenig mit dem Lötkolben umgehen kann in wenigen min. erledigt.

Die Drehzahl ist von 3900 U/min auf 4500 U/min gestiegen. Wie viel an Durchfluss die Sache bringt. Keine Ahnung.


Ob es sich aber auf die Temperatur auswirkt kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber ich glaube nicht das es wenn überhaupt viel ausmacht.
War ein kleiner Test den man jeder zeit wieder rückgängig machen kann.

Ich werde es erst mal so laufen lassen den die Lautstärke ist nicht gestiegen, was auch daran liegt das meine Pumpe mit einer 2,5cm dicken Armaflexmatte entkoppelt ist. Auf jeden fall ist in meine ABG jetzt die Hölle los


P.S. Hier noch der Vorher/Nachher vergleich. 
Achtung Temperaturen nicht aussagekräftig, da IDLE und Last.


----------



## Ace (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

^^
Du kommst von Mainz?Na sowas aber auch ich sage nur Nieder-Olm


----------



## Masselchen (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: [How To] Laing Pro zur Ultra umlöten!*

Hehe. Das liegt ja fast vor der Haustür


----------

